# West Cheshire Hospital



## Pete (Apr 13, 2006)

Otherwise known as Chester Asylum, Cheshire County Asylum, Upton Mental Hospital, Deva Hospital (1950's-60's and popular locally) and briefly a wing of Countess of Chester Hospital/Health Park during 1990's. The name West Cheshire Hospital is the most consistent, from 1960's-90's and then again for a few years before closure. 

The hospital is in 3 parts: the 1829 building (became female part) and still in use by strategic health authority, the 'main' - male annexe built in the 1890's with water tower and echelon blocks - some disused, most now demolished, and the 'annexe' - a separate block built 1912 and recently disused. The grounds contain a mortuary, some disused staff housing and the countess of chester district general hospital built separately to the south in the early 1980's, but has expanded to include some buildings which are still in use. 

Theres quite a lot of it still there:the annexe recently closed and is intact, the 'main' building includes an admin block and water tower as well as egineering/stores/kitchens etc - a few ward blocks at the back have been demolished. The original block built in 1829 remains, but is in use as NHS offices. 

The recreation hall in the main building (not the one in the annexe) burnt down in 1971, so thats gone too.

Access is limited usually, with visible security presence. Most of the 'main' ward blocks were demolished in 2005. 






water tower, chimney, boiler house and stores.





male ward blocks (since demolished)





the annexe reception and hall

Links: 
County Asylums

Urban desertion (as countess of chester)


----------

